# Battlestar- War in Heaven (Fan Film-Animations)



## RandalRR (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello.

My name is RandalRR.
This is my first post here on the forums.So,be gentle.

I just want to share with you a labor of love and a passion. That I have spent the last 7 years
trying to learn how to make videos on my own. I just want to make BSG Stuff. Star Wars and Star Trek
are good Visuals no question.Good plays all of them. But my heart belongs on a Battlestar in 1978.
I was 11,12 years old...and BSG was the Best Show I had ever seen.The concepts,the parallels,the mythology and the epic setting.Good vs Evil in parallel. Adam's Ark and Saga of a Star World...became Battlestar Galactica.


Bear with me...on adding video links.

"War in Heaven"
WIP 3 of a new BSG video..this started as a New Render of the MKIV Viper.
( I tried improving the original models I have, but they will not accept some of the newer materials/shaders)
YOUTUBE: 






My previous two fanfilm shorts:

Battlestar 2015 The Arrival (incomplete @ 8:46 long)






Battlestar 2015 The Warrior's Toll (Freestyle) (incomplete-unfinished)






I hope that you nJOY them as much as I do trying to make them.
-RandalRR


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 8, 2016)

Impressive


----------

